# Suction cup mount baler monitor



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am looking at my new monitor (Vermeer) and wondering how the suction cup will hold up? The monitor looks pricey to drop. Also it will be in an open station. Thoughts?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry pic is upside down.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I believe a couple of screws would be used as a back up plan...or you could buy a new cab tractor..

What the cable for????


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Holding the quick reference guide close by until I know how to use it I guess.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rajela said:


> I believe a couple of screws would be used as a back up plan...or you could buy a new cab tractor..
> 
> What the cable for????


Loving the suggestion of the new cab tractor. If I remember I will stop and buy a lotto ticket this week. If it is a big winner it will be at the top of my list.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

First test: hung monitor on kitchen window. Fell on kitchen table in under 15 minutes. I am thinking a tractor is going to bounce a whole lot more than my house. Time to think about building or buying a new mount.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Mine had both mounts would never trust the suction cup. Drill and mount..new tractor?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

New baler.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

From looks of picture,unbolt suction cup and you will have two holes to put some bolts / self drilling screws through


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I just can't see how suction cups can hold it in a tractor. I have a GPS navigator in my truck that stays up with a suction cup, but I would say the ride of the truck is smooth compared to most tractors.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Not sure how heavy the monitor is, but I use Velcro on my monitor and on the applicator controller on my open station. Sticks right on the fender. It works well.

However I'm not sure how my new 7060 monitor will work as its rounded.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> From looks of picture,unbolt suction cup and you will have two holes to put some bolts / self drilling screws through


That sounds familiar my monitor is off of a super m will work on a variety of models. Ps left the guide hanging in... Has error codes that comes in handy for me


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> I am looking at my new monitor (Vermeer) and wondering how the suction cup will hold up? The monitor looks pricey to drop. Also it will be in an open station. Thoughts?


I used suction cup on my harvest tec. Quick temp changes and mine ended up on floor. I finallly found it on floor with a nice 1 inch scratch ion the screen and I was real unhappy. Use the screw down hard mount if you can.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I mounted mine. A guy down the road has the suction cup on the side window in his cab tractor. He put Mountain Dew on it and it has never come off. I wouldn't be that lucky.

I have my monitor in front of me. I do not want to be looking to the side.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I know a guy who fabricated a bracket using magnets from a couple of those parts trays. Magnets are strong as heck and are rubber coated.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

If you use the suction cup, stick your finger in some honey or syrup and smear it inside the cup. It will work and will be stuck to your window until you take it off. A wet wash cloth will clean it back up again when it comes off. Even a little sugar pop will do the trick

If you put it on without the sugar it will fall off in a day or two.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't use the suction cup.I screwed the metal thingy that the monitor slides onto to the cab posts.

I need to redo it and get it in a better line of sight.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Look up RAM mounts. That's all we use for installations. There's a mount to fit everything so you should be golden.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I just had seen them,I think they were in Shuop catalog??


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Shoup or RAM mount website. A little speedy but we'll worth the money to not drop a console . We use them a lot at the farm , even have one for my iPad.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I think I would stay with the suction cup, like barnrope mentioned, put a little stickiness on the cup. That being said, where you are on an open station, I think a painted surface that has no nicks in it should be good. Just make sure it is clean. Your fender might have holes already drilled so you can just unbolt the cup for the time being and have it for the cab when you get one?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

For as much as that monitor costs, I would buy a RAM mount. I use them and they are hard to beat.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Vermeer got away from the suction cup mount on their new monitor console. It comes with a mount to fit on a pipe like you see in some of the newer cabs. I'll get a picture of mine in the 7920 JD.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

A big thanks for the RAM mount advice! Was extra thrilled to see the cup holder page


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I couldn't find a suitable ram device. My brother helped solve the problem. His shop power is down so he is going to get someone at work to help finish it. All it needs now is a bit of welding and some primer and paint.




















Anyone wanna buy a suction cup? Seems awfully worthless to me.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Gonna need to add a brace at the top going back to the loader bracket or it will shake so bad you want be able to read it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rajela said:


> Gonna need to add a brace at the top going back to the loader bracket or it will shake so bad you want be able to read it.


Thought u may have been right but all was well. No problems.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks good!

Just a suggestion, can't tell if it's welded @ the bends, where you cut out some to bend it? If not, watch it for cracks. Just thinking vibration over time might weaken it there?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It is welded there. Unpainted pics show it before it went in for welding. It was then welded, primed and painted.

Now it is working good. Bale some more tomorrow. Hopefully rake and bale rest on Sunday and have field cleared ASAP. Then time for feet wagon.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is the new style monitor and mount.


----------



## bulldogger (May 31, 2015)

Ram mount. Cabelas and bass pro have them also.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

I've seen that suction cup mounted to glass with a bit of water or spit. When one farmer wanted to trade balers 3 years later, we needed to use a razor blade to scrape it off.


----------

